

Show HN: Business/Idea guy who built something to learn how to do it - Eyalush

I’m a non-technical idea guy and a business guy that has been successful in my work for other startups.<p>As someone who has been a founding employee at more than one startup, I’ve gotten to a point where I am sitting on ideas I think are brilliant and would love to build.<p>I’ve noticed how difficult it is to find a technical co-founder, let alone convince them to come on board with an idea. That turned into a project for me, learn to build something myself. So I built a site that is meant to help idea/marketing guys connect with technical co-founders and vice versa. http://www.incubationqueue.com/<p>My main goal wasn’t necessarily to get any attention or traction with it, but just to learn, and that I did. If it proves useful to people I’ll support it and maybe rebuild it in something more challenging, with greater functionality to continue the learning process.<p>If nothing else, I have a little more insight into what it takes to build a site.<p>I'd love to hear your thoughts and suggestions on the site and how to improve it.
======
hkarthik
I like the concept and it seems like you've already got a handful of good
ideas there. For a nontechnical guy you did a great job!

The design isn't bad except for a few things: 1\. The choice of the "Yanone
Kaffeesatz" font. It just doesn't look right to me and it's a little
distracting. 2\. The blue link color seems off too. Maybe something darker
would go better.

------
mikeleeorg
Clickable: <http://www.incubationqueue.com/>

------
olegious
How long did it take you to build this? What did you use?

~~~
trafficlight
Looks like Wordpress and some kind of classifieds plugin.

I think it looks pretty good.

~~~
Eyalush
Yep, exactly.

I used Wordpress, and I altered a classifieds plugin to make this work. Not
exactly earth shattering, but for someone who has never done this before, I
feel good about it.

This prob took me a couple weeks in nights and weekend time. I probably spent
as much time researching, reading, and learning (whether relevant to the site
or not) as building it.

------
inkey
how about this one? <http://www.techcofounder.com/>

